# gif grafik umwandeln in vektorgrafik



## beatrix (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe eine gif grafik bekommen, die ich umwandeln soll in eine Vektorgrafik für einen Posterdruck.
Nun meine Frage    wie geh ich das ganze an? Ich hab das Programm Illustrator10 und dachte mir, da gibt es bestimmt einen Befehl, der sagt, mache aus der gif Grafik eine Vektorgrafik,  ;-] aber nein. Nun meine Frage, muss ich das gif bild in allen einzelheiten nacharbeiten? Also neuen Verlauf erstellen, neuen Text etc und lässt sich aus dieser Vorlage auch das ziemlich undeutliche Hintergrundbild vektorisieren? 
Und wenn ja, was muss ich denn da beachten, bzw. wie ist so etwas am sinnvollsten anzugehen?
Für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Herzlichst Beatrix
Ich hab die Grafik mal angehängt, damit es etwas deutlicher wird, was ich meine


----------



## 555 (18. Oktober 2005)

beatrix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muss ich das gif bild in allen einzelheiten nacharbeiten? Also neuen Verlauf erstellen, neuen Text etc und lässt sich aus dieser Vorlage auch das ziemlich undeutliche Hintergrundbild vektorisieren?


Ja, Verläufe werden beim automatischem Vektorisieren "stufenartig".

Also musst du höchstwahrscheinlich alles per Hand machen.

Wenn du darauf keine Lust hast, dann kann ich es dir machen, bei Intresse einfach PN  

MfG
555


----------



## beatrix (19. Oktober 2005)

Guten Morgen 555?
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und für Dein Angebot. Vielleicht muss ich drauf zurück kommen, allerdings würde ich es auch gerne verstehen, falls mich noch mal jemand bittet! Den Farbverlauf kann ich doch in illustrator einfach mit dem Werkzeug Faarbverlauf erstellen, oder?
Und das Bild im Hintergrund, bei der Vorlage, wie geh ich das am besten an? 
Den roten Bereich hab ich schon  fertig! 

Gruss Beatrix


----------



## 555 (19. Oktober 2005)

> Und das Bild im Hintergrund, bei der Vorlage, wie geh ich das am besten an?


das Bild würde ich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug per Hand nachzeichnen,
wenn das Ergebnis von dem automatischem Vektorisierungstool schlecht geworden ist.

Ein gutes Tutorial über das Pfadwerkzeug gibt es hier:
http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/illustrator/01.php


----------



## Henseling (27. Oktober 2005)

...also für ein optimales Ergebnis würde Ich immer zur Handarbeit tendieren. Sonst vektorisieren, und dann das was brauchbar ist behalten, und den Rest neu machen. Ich selber finde die Vvektorisieren-Funktion, für ne schnelle Idee, die man von einem Bild umsetzen will voll OK, aber richtig gut wird es eigentlich nur mit richtigen Pfaden.


----------

